# Can we find the latest major and minor versions with freebsd-update?



## gladiola (Jun 18, 2019)

Is there a way to use the freebsd-update command to discover the latest available versions of FreeBSD?  I normally use a separate computer to manually look at the releases available with a GUI and predict which version I would like to pull down.  What's a common way to do this from the command line?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2019)

gladiola said:


> Is there a way to use the freebsd-update command to discover the latest available versions of FreeBSD?


Not that I'm aware of. 



gladiola said:


> I normally use a separate computer to manually look at the releases available with a GUI and predict which version I would like to pull down.


You don't need to 'predict' anything. Just signup on the freebsd-announce mailing list. And you automatically receive security, errata and release notices.


----------

